# Local Breads: Sourdough and Whole Grain Recipes from Europe's Best Artisan Bakers



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Local Breads: Sourdough and Whole Grain Recipes from Europe's Best Artisan Bakers by Daniel Leader (author) with Lauren Chattman Jonathan Loveki (photographer), Alan Witschonke (artist)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

